# Changing RNS510 Boot Logo



## enigmatoolnyc (Sep 9, 2011)

If anyone is interested I can change the RNS510 boot logo to anything you like, I'm going to post up a video tomorrow of my unit so you can all see how nice it is to not have the boring VW startup screen, lol. There is no charge for this and anyone in the NYC area can get it done at any meets as Im always around, especially at the BAR meets on wednesday in bkyln

EnigmaToolNyc


----------



## enigmatoolnyc (Sep 9, 2011)

Check it out, LOL. Can be changed to anything you like 800x400 pixels. I think this is much cooler that the standard RNS boot screen. It can also be changed back at anytime 

EnigmaToolNyc


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

If we are not local to you, is there anyway to get this going ?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

enigmatoolnyc said:


> Check it out, LOL. Can be changed to anything you like 800x400 pixels. I think this is much cooler that the standard RNS boot screen. It can also be changed back at anytime
> 
> EnigmaToolNyc


I am guessing this is not possible with the RCD-510?


*
*


----------



## enigmatoolnyc (Sep 9, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> If we are not local to you, is there anyway to get this going ?


Yea I can always ship you a cd with your image pre-burned, just pop it in and let it load. Reboot the unit and it will display your new bootup screen.

-ETNYC-


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

That is cool. Possible on a RNS 315


----------



## enigmatoolnyc (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll have to check the other units, the other features of the program such as reviving dead units from bad fw updates, black/white solid screens, etc... I think it could be done just the image would need to be resized, I will let you guys know tonight,

ETNYC


----------



## enigmatoolnyc (Sep 9, 2011)

If anyone is interested im making these free for users this week only. Have crazy boot images that can be customized for model of car, or any picture you desire. Get it free and be the envy of all your boys!!

ETNYC


----------



## enigmatoolnyc (Sep 9, 2011)

These are just some that are available that people have been using over the past week









































































ETNYC


----------



## recluss1 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Nice*

Will this work on a 2012 CC sport with no NAV?


----------



## shark1048 (Nov 10, 2009)

*very cool...but think about this....*

Very cool.....nothing like hacking the OS.

Picture this...I understand that the RNS 510 has Windows CE running in the background. Would there be a way to get internet via bluetooth thru say your iphone as the hot spot?

Would you be kind enough to share how you are changing the boot logo?....Thanks in advance.


----------



## enigmatoolnyc (Sep 9, 2011)

shark1048 said:


> Very cool.....nothing like hacking the OS.
> 
> Picture this...I understand that the RNS 510 has Windows CE running in the background. Would there be a way to get internet via bluetooth thru say your iphone as the hot spot?
> 
> Would you be kind enough to share how you are changing the boot logo?....Thanks in advance.


The boot logo is changed via a new program that we have written to repair and change any values inside of the OS of the RNS UNIT. The boot logo I enter the picture inside of the program and it spits out an .iso that is burned. Once its burned you just pop it in your unit and install the sw it prompts you too, pow boot logo changed. It basically changes the .bmp to .fli that the OS uses to read at startup.

ETNYC


----------



## netdata (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi All,

I was able to reverse engineer the bootlogo and made a free to use online tool to create an ISO file to update your bootlogo.

Instructions can be found on the site iteself

Have a look at: http://www.netdata.be/iso/


----------



## enigmatoolnyc (Sep 9, 2011)

netdata said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was able to reverse engineer the bootlogo and made a free to use online tool to create an ISO file to update your bootlogo.
> 
> ...


Just an FYI, If your compiling using VW's files your violating there intellectual property right and it wil be taken down ASAP.This is why we require a link to the original ISO. I would be careful before you have a lawsuit on your hands.

ETNYC


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

netdata said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was able to reverse engineer the bootlogo and made a free to use online tool to create an ISO file to update your bootlogo.
> 
> ...


cool! :thumbup: thanks, hopefully if I get an RNS I can use this


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

So the RCD is no go?


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Doesn't allow you to upload your .png file..... says "Error ! No file selected for uploading....".
However you can create your ISO with one of the stock boot logo files off the website.


----------



## enigmatoolnyc (Sep 9, 2011)

de_bklyn said:


> Doesn't allow you to upload your .png file..... says "Error ! No file selected for uploading....".
> However you can create your ISO with one of the stock boot logo files off the website.


Yea my friggen images i posted and he stole, this guy is a tool and im having his site shutdown now if my images dont come down
ETNYC


----------



## enigmatoolnyc (Sep 9, 2011)

netdata said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was able to reverse engineer the bootlogo and made a free to use online tool to create an ISO file to update your bootlogo.
> 
> ...


Dude your crappy tool dont work, and you put my images up there, what the hell. Im giving you 24hours to remove my images before I have your site taken down.

ETNYC


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

anyone besides the creator actually use the tool to change their logo? I created an iso, but would love to see other folks have had success before effin with my rns


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

IMHO, three seconds of Boot Logo isn't worth any effort what so ever.

Especially if there is the remotest chance that something can screw up.

And..............even if nothing bad can happen, I still digress to my first sentence in this post.

My life is not that boring.

Sorry OP, you did bring this up. opcorn::beer:

I'm cool and hope your are too. Just MHO.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

piperpilot964 said:


> anyone besides the creator actually use the tool to change their logo? I created an iso, but would love to see other folks have had success before effin with my rns


I am working to have mine changed, but do not have an iso to burn yet. I hope it works, I think its a nifty way to personalize things.


----------



## netdata (Sep 13, 2011)

@enigmatoolnyc

I didn't upload any of your images, if you click on an image which you believe is in violation you can always press the "Ask for removal" option.

Since it is a public site it could have been anyone.

I have no problem removing your images, I guess you are meaning the images you have posted here?
I will remove them shortly. 

As far as the responses are the tool works, search for it on google, it already has a LOT of hits.

Again, if you find some images which you cannot agree with just click the "Ask for removal" button.


----------



## netdata (Sep 13, 2011)

@enigmatoolnyc

As promised they are removed, but I cannot prevent others from uploading it again.
Please report again if you think you see abuse.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

netdata said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was able to reverse engineer the bootlogo and made a free to use online tool to create an ISO file to update your bootlogo.
> 
> ...




This is very very cool
However, when I try to burn the ISO in Nero, the following warning window appears:
"Foreign Image File"
The entered block size does not correspond to the image lenght.
The block size may be wrong. Do you want to correct the value or ignore the problem?

Care to comment? 
I wouldn´t want to brick my unit...


----------



## STERG (Jun 28, 2011)

The same to me,press ignore burn iso image and all would be ok.


----------



## netdata (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi all,

About the warning in nero, I will fix that with the next release.
This is due to padding, which is disabled at the moment, this means the ISO is smaller than it supposed to be, When padding is enabled nero will not complain.

Later today I will release my latest software which does a better conversion meaning it will enhance the picture with the Floyd–Steinberg dithering. This gives better colors in gradients used in the image.

See here for an example:


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

netdata said:


> Hi all,
> 
> About the warning in nero, I will fix that with the next release.
> This is due to padding, which is disabled at the moment, this means the ISO is smaller than it supposed to be, When padding is enabled nero will not complain.
> ...



The picture on the right is smoother  Congrats on your software!


----------



## enigmatoolnyc (Sep 9, 2011)

As said originally, if anyone wants boot logos done just let me know. No need to use an online tool, I'll just send you a link to the iso.

ETNYC


----------



## netdata (Sep 13, 2011)

@enigmatoolnyc

Maybe you can also do some dither post processing on the image in your tool, it really gives the images a big boost.


----------



## helldriver911 (Dec 22, 2004)

@netdata
Your tool works fine, thanks a lot!
But I am having problems, changing the boot logo the second time.



What can I do?
Thanks!


----------



## netdata (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi This is because the RNS device does not allow you by default to do a downgrade nor will it load the same version.

Actually it is stated what you can do in the message, when pressing "Eject + Mic + Setup" your device will reboot in the SWL mode and allow you to use the CD.

As stated before this is no problem since we do not update the software, we only write the bootlogo.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

STERG said:


> The same to me,press ignore burn iso image and all would be ok.


Did that...
Burned the disc (CD-R)...
Inserted it in the RNS510 and got temporary freeze of fuctions+mfsw... and a "CD/DVD error" message... 
Tried again... got "invalid clamp state" warning, plus some freezes again...
Got REALLY worried I might have damaged the unit... but after no less than 3 reboots it is back working as supposed to...

I´m afraid I´m going to give it a very deep thorough second thought before trying this again...

For the record, I´ve performed countless upgrades on several RNS510 (fw and maps, and VCDS coding) and never faced such an apparent meltdown... ... ... ... ...

Any advices on how to burn this disc?!


----------



## netdata (Sep 13, 2011)

> Did that...
> Burned the disc (CD-R)...
> Inserted it in the RNS510 and got temporary freeze of fuctions+mfsw... and a "CD/DVD error" message...


That is the RNS who is selective on the type of CD, nothing to worry about.(as I will explain in the next part)



> Tried again... got "invalid clamp state" warning, plus some freezes again...
> Got REALLY worried I might have damaged the unit... but after no less than 3 reboots it is back working as supposed to...


This error I have seen a lot, don't know why but can also be safely ignored.
This is also stated in my FAQ part on the website, you just have to press "Mic+Eject+Setup"
This forces the RNS in a software loading mode.

It then accepts the CD every time.



> I´m afraid I´m going to give it a very deep thorough second thought before trying this again...
> 
> For the record, I´ve performed countless upgrades on several RNS510 (fw and maps, and VCDS coding) and never faced such an apparent meltdown... ... ... ... ...
> 
> Any advices on how to burn this disc?!


Try my suggestion and you will see it works without problems

Small note, to get out the "Invalid clamp state" just reboot the unit with the keys "" + "Setup"
This is a normal reboot.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

netdata said:


> That is the RNS who is selective on the type of CD, nothing to worry about.(as I will explain in the next part)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Burned at lower speed
Got error on RNS510
Rebooted (more than once)
Removed key from ignition
Rebooted again...
Got errors again
...until I got "Netdata bootloader updater" and a progress bar on top left corner...
Progressed until the end...
Got SWL update error - nothing was changed, it will all stay as it was... 
Which it did (stay as it was).
Major :thumbdown:

p.s. I´ve got DYNAUDIO installed, and maybe your software is only acting on the "non-dyanudio" boot image? (haven´t tried to disable dynaudio and check out the boot image)... I believe the unit stores 2 different boot images (regular and dynaudio) - am I right? 

p.s.2. this was possibly my last attempt at changing the boot logo. I´m done with risking bricking the unit, sorry.


----------



## netdata (Sep 13, 2011)

sergiommms said:


> Burned at lower speed
> Got error on RNS510
> Rebooted (more than once)
> Removed key from ignition
> ...



Hmm sorry to hear it is not working, it could be the DYNAUDIO.
In fact the image is the same only when DYNAUDIO is activated there is a second overlay image (800x130).

I'm not providing that second image and maybe that is why it fails to install the bootlogo.

I have a test unit and try a bit more on the DYNAUDIO part.

So indeed for now it is better to not use it for DYNAUDIO.


----------



## STERG (Jun 28, 2011)

I have from factory dynaudio and two times i changed boot logo of rns-510,were all successfully.
Simply the number of the iso on the second time must be greater than the first time(i changed manually) and i burned the image,because if number is smaller downgrade error appears.Also CD/DVD error ignore it.Ignition switch must be to off.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

STERG said:


> I have from factory dynaudio and two times i changed boot logo of rns-510,were all successfully.
> Simply the number of the iso on the second time must be greater than the first time(i changed manually) and i burned the image,because if number is smaller downgrade error appears.Also CD/DVD error ignore it.Ignition switch must be to off.


What do you mean "ignition switch must be to off"?
No key in the ignition?
Key inserted in place but motor not running?

And...
Did you use a DVD or a CD? I´ve been using a CD...


----------



## STERG (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes no key in the ignition.I used CD-R in lowest speed.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

STERG said:


> Yes no key in the ignition.I used CD-R in lowest speed.


I already tried with that configuration...
It must be something about the HW and FW version (?)...


----------



## STERG (Jun 28, 2011)

My rns-510 is version B and firmware 3810.


----------



## netdata (Sep 13, 2011)

sergiommms said:


> I already tried with that configuration...
> It must be something about the HW and FW version (?)...



Which firmware do you have?


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

Reading this thread is making me cringe. Be careful with your head units, flashing hardware is no joke when it comes to things like this. One mistake, and a 'brick' is what you'll end up with. You can try to play dumb with the dealership and try to get your dead head units replaced under warranty if you ruin them but is it really worth it in the first place? 

Sorry to whoever is encouraging this, I'm not trying to go against you, but it's obviously not a fully functional/stable process so I had to put in my 2 cents.


----------



## enigmatoolnyc (Sep 9, 2011)

nstabl said:


> Reading this thread is making me cringe. Be careful with your head units, flashing hardware is no joke when it comes to things like this. One mistake, and a 'brick' is what you'll end up with. You can try to play dumb with the dealership and try to get your dead head units replaced under warranty if you ruin them but is it really worth it in the first place?
> 
> Sorry to whoever is encouraging this, I'm not trying to go against you, but it's obviously not a fully functional/stable process so I had to put in my 2 cents.


 The online generator I wouldnt trust for the life of me, the program we have written dwarfs continentals own service tools and is completely 100% safe. This is why I started to thread to offer people a SAFE/SECURE way to do it, then someone hijacked my thread with there little program which is aparentlty having many problems. 

etnyc


----------



## enigmatoolnyc (Sep 9, 2011)

You know NETDATA you completely jacked my thread, you took someone who was offering safe, working on all units/fw skoda/vw/seat rns units and made your little program. Now anyone who wants a SAFE working CD can pm me. And netDATA you should be banned for thread jacking and causing so much trouble, 

etnyc


----------



## netdata (Sep 13, 2011)

enigmatoolnyc said:


> You know NETDATA you completely jacked my thread, you took someone who was offering safe, working on all units/fw skoda/vw/seat rns units and made your little program. Now anyone who wants a SAFE working CD can pm me. And netDATA you should be banned for thread jacking and causing so much trouble,
> 
> etnyc


 That is up to the mods offcourse, 

But as you can see on google there are MORE people with working ISO's and a lot are saying thank you. 
Here are some references (and as you can see even other people "Hijacked you movie to") 

http://www.sciroccocentral.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9654&p=86905 
http://www.golfmk5.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3127341 

Also I'm working on an offline tool which does the same and will be completely opensource, then you can even verify the code to see if I'm doing nasty stuff or not ;-) 

Some stats from my site so far: 


3500 unique visitors in 5 days time 

600 images uploaded so far 

2500 ISO's generated 

 

I guess if it was not working I wouldn't have this stats. 

My tool does even a better job in the image conversion as I do some ditthering 

Just so you know I'm working on the following items as well: 


VCDS coding (No Vagcom required ) 

Map colors 

OPS image change 

Video In motion - With variable speed cutoff 

 

If there are some good programmers up, just join me in reversing.


----------



## TillG60 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks, Netdata, for your hard work. Your Online Generator works very well on my RNS510. 
All I can say - very well done and many thanks for your great work !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## enigmatoolnyc (Sep 9, 2011)

helldriver911 said:


> @netdata
> Your tool works fine, thanks a lot!
> But I am having problems, changing the boot logo the second time.
> 
> ...


 Boy is this an easy fix, but since netdata has jacked my topic I'll let him explain how to get it to work. And no by pressing the 3 buttons WILL NOT WORK and rewrite your old bootlogo, LOL 

etnyc


----------



## TillG60 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh, come on. Don't cry ..... :facepalm: 
Netdata done a perfect job - works fine here.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

netdata just needs to start another thread so this one can die


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

netdata said:


> Which firmware do you have?


 HW H42 
FW 3810 
(EU version)


----------



## enigmatoolnyc (Sep 9, 2011)

sergiommms said:


> HW H42
> FW 3810
> (EU version)


 Bro just edit the version.txt file and make the number 1 higher. reburn and thats it, your done 

ETNYC


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

enigmatoolnyc said:


> Bro just edit the version.txt file and make the number 1 higher. reburn and thats it, your done
> 
> ETNYC


 
It seems version.txt already has a higher FW number... 

_-------------------------------------------- 
RNS-510 Bootlogo firmware builder 
-------------------------------------------- 


#CD: P 0 0 5 . 3 3 4 . 3 0 1 
#DATE:2011-10-01 

#Project: VWRNS 
#Author: netdata 
#Steckbrief: C_EU_10.344_t190 C10/C6 

#CommentStart: 
This is an unofficial SWL CD created by netdata. Use it at your own risk. 
Startup logo update only. 

#CommentEnd: 


#Integrationphase: Delevery cw22/11 C10/C6-samples 
#VwSwPartNumber:1T0035680D/1T0035681D/3T0035680B/7F0035680A/7E0035680A/1T0035680F/1T0035680G/3T0035680C/3T0035680D 
#VwSwIndex:3970/3976/3978/3974 
#AppsBuild:C_EU_10.344_t190 C3/C4A/C5C/C6/C10 


#CRC16:fc1a_


----------



## STERG (Jun 28, 2011)

Try a DVD-R because yestarday i tried to a friend with a CD-R and i received the message SWL ERROR but when i tried with a DVD-R SWL was succeeded


----------



## netdata (Sep 13, 2011)

STERG said:


> Try a DVD-R because yestarday i tried to a friend with a CD-R and i received the message SWL ERROR but when i tried with a DVD-R SWL was succeeded


 Hi, this could be the problem, I'm in contact with some other people with the same error and most of them responded that it worked when using the same ISO with an DVD-R


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

netdata said:


> Hi, this could be the problem, I'm in contact with some other people with the same error and most of them responded that it worked when using the same ISO with an DVD-R


 
Also worked for me!


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

TillG60 said:


> Thanks, Netdata, for your hard work. Your Online Generator works very well on my RNS510.
> All I can say - very well done and many thanks for your great work !!!!:thumbup:


Nice try, netdata......


----------



## netdata (Sep 13, 2011)

sergiommms said:


> Also worked for me!


Hi Sergiommms,

I'm really glad you trusted me and have it working.
I will add this thread to my site under the FAQ, so others can see that the update sometimes gives scary messages which are not harmful but in the end with the correct medium and burning it should work.

Thanks for your good feedback


----------



## nemomd (Jun 20, 2006)

Will this iso work for the new E version RNS?


----------



## dmichael48 (Jul 21, 2010)

nemomd said:


> Will this iso work for the new E version RNS?


I wish I read this thread before I tried to change my E version RNS-510 bootlogo using netdata website tool. I burned a dvd-r, all seemed to go according to plan, I even saw the new image briefly on screen during the reboot process after the update screen. Right now I have no bootlogo at all. The screen is completely black during cold boot. All other functions work fine after boot. I would like to at least get back to original boot logo because its hard to tell if the unit is on when I first start the car. 

I have tried re-installing 2 times but I got the SWL error. 

Also, I have factory installed dynaudio.

Any advise to get back a bootlogo screen, I will settle for the original factory at this point.


----------



## dmichael48 (Jul 21, 2010)

dmichael48 said:


> I wish I read this thread before I tried to change my E version RNS-510 bootlogo using netdata website tool. I burned a dvd-r, all seemed to go according to plan, I even saw the new image briefly on screen during the reboot process after the update screen. Right now I have no bootlogo at all. The screen is completely black during cold boot. All other functions work fine after boot. I would like to at least get back to original boot logo because its hard to tell if the unit is on when I first start the car.
> 
> I have tried re-installing 2 times but I got the SWL error.
> 
> ...


I fixed my issue; All I did was hook up my VCDS cable entered long-coding in 37-navigation module, switched the byte from dynaudio to volkswagen sound system, reboot RNS-510, new image appeared. Then I had to switch back to dynaudio, reboot again, new image is there. Seems with dynaudio you have to take this step to re-initialize.


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

does this work on US models? the coding looks like EU models...any thoughts?


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

So does this work with RCD 510?


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

bacardicj151 said:


> So does this work with RCD 510?


No it doesn't. It's just working with a RNS 510


----------



## Sinbad2000 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi 
Was able to successfully change my boot screen on a Rev C (2720) using the netdata tool... 
I then upgraded firmware to 3810 and the netdata isos now all spit out an SWL error. Tried multiple reburns, different media etc. Is there a compatibility issue? 

Thanks


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

Try doing it with the car off


----------



## Sinbad2000 (Jun 20, 2012)

jettsy said:


> Try doing it with the car off


 I have been. 

Car off, no key in ignition, just start the radio with the cd in.


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

Try with key in an on but not started


----------



## Sinbad2000 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorted. Seemed that 3810 fw was dodgy. Have a 39xx in there now and the logos work, as does Bluetooth a2dp streaming with song titles displayed, and steering wheel controls.


----------



## Polz (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a somewhat similar request. I have a Golf r with blue instrument needles, yet the balance of the switch gear is lit in red. The radio display (RCD 315 I think) is lit in a red theme. I am curious if the red bits in the radio display screen (as opposed to navi and phone) can be changes to blue so that the instrument lighting theme is more coherent. Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## lars j (Jul 4, 2012)

nemomd said:


> Will this iso work for the new E version RNS?


*BE AWARE: Check your firmware BEFORE trying to change your Boot Screen!*

Tried to do this with firmware 4366 and went through all the right motions, even got the confirmation at the end but NO boot screen!
It has disappeared, radio still works but no boot screen.


----------



## Gyakusetsu (May 17, 2013)

lars j said:


> *BE AWARE: Check your firmware BEFORE trying to change your Boot Screen!*
> 
> Tried to do this with firmware 4366 and went through all the right motions, even got the confirmation at the end but NO boot screen!
> It has disappeared, radio still works but no boot screen.


There are those of us that would love not to have a boot screen at all


----------



## mattfrayage (Feb 8, 2013)

after 8 attempts as well as 3 4366 reflashes of the rns-510, i think they may have changed format or something! maybe someone will crack it again... until then we are stuck with the fender bootscreen!


----------



## The Beast1234 (Aug 1, 2013)

I tried a couple of times using CD-R and consistently got SWL Error, I just burned on DVD+R 8x speed and it worked first time.
This is on RNS-510 H41 HW running firmware 3810.
Hope this helps....


----------



## mattfrayage (Feb 8, 2013)

The Beast1234 said:


> I tried a couple of times using CD-R and consistently got SWL Error, I just burned on DVD+R 8x speed and it worked first time.
> This is on RNS-510 H41 HW running firmware 3810.
> Hope this helps....


 north america got a totally different FW update that only fixes bootup speed and bugs- the change in pre bootup-says lokiwolf- is why the netdata tool no-longer works- it is now different than a euro unit...


----------



## hymato (May 2, 2011)

Im trying to do this as well and i'm having problems. Are you guys using Macs or PCs to burn the ISO file? I"m using an IMAC with toast titanium. I keep getting cd/dvd error. I also tried the website one


----------



## donaldkwong (Sep 29, 2010)

mattfrayage, did you try dmichael48's suggestion of flipping Dynaudio off and on from this post?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Boot-Logo&p=75101089&viewfull=1#post75101089


----------



## mattfrayage (Feb 8, 2013)

our car has the US spec fender audio system, are you saying to set it to sound system default 00 in long coding, apply the update then set it back?
01 doesn't work
09 doesn't work
default 00 doesn't either!!!
they have obviously changed something internally as on the same radio and car with 3696 it worked flawlessly and on 4366 it produces nothing but a black screen!
now i have to reinstall 4366 FW to fix it- just lost 2 hours of time over a logo
**** it i will just reflash 4366 tomorrow, for i am simply FAR to frustrated and tired to do it at the moment!:banghead:


----------



## Steevy (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello,
I am from Germany and I have a question. I have a RNS 510 with FW: 6276. It is not possible to load the bootlogo from netdata.be to the RNS10. The RNS shows an error code: With Error Description.
Who can help me? Thanks

Greez Steve


----------



## mirek22 (May 23, 2017)

*black screen after changing the logo*

I was able to change the logo without any problem, but now I am installing the logo in RNS -510 shows the picture but after complete installation is black screen when turning on rns.
so I had to reinstall Firmware 5274 to restore at least the origin of the VW logo.


----------



## SHaMROCK_73 (Nov 24, 2018)

Hello everyone, I also foolishly tried to change my boot screen. It showed up during the installation process but now I just get a black screen. Is there a fix? If not where can I get the 4366 firmware to restore at least the stock Welcome to Volkswagen screen. Please help, thank you...


----------

